# Globemaster - appropriate noise level for a toddler?



## Cpl4Life (8 Oct 2009)

I have an opportunity to take a short trip on the Globemaster and would like to take my 2 yr old along with me.  Since I've never been on a Globemaster before I need some feedback on the noise level and it’s appropriateness for a toddler?  How does the noise level compare to a Herc?


----------



## rnkelly (8 Oct 2009)

I think you'll be alright, it's turbo-fan engines so it's surprisingly quiet.  Less noisy than a Herc.  Give'r


----------



## belka (9 Oct 2009)

I would still wear some kind of ear protection as its still fairly loud inside. While the engines are quieter on the C17, the ECS system (I believe that is the main source of the noise) is not. Really, you COULD go without ear muffs, but after about 5-10min it gets annoying.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Oct 2009)

rnkelly said:
			
		

> I think you'll be alright, it's turbo-fan engines so it's surprisingly quiet.  Less noisy than a Herc.  Give'r



You know the Hornet also has turbo fans right  ;D


----------



## belka (9 Oct 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> You know the Hornet also has turbo fans right  ;D



The engines themselves are pretty quiet, well at idle anyways, its the intake noise that gets ya.


----------



## Sf2 (11 Oct 2009)

Hearing protection is definitely recommended, mostly due to the environmental system.

If you sit towards the back of the aircraft it isn't so bad...but then again, its colder back there.


----------



## Cpl4Life (28 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the great info everyone.  My wife insisted on hearing protection for my kid - I ended up phoning every bloody safety supply place in the city and found one who had ONE pair of child hearing protectors available.... pain in the arse but well worth it to have.  I would recommend anyone with a small child on this aircraft to also pick up a set - it's not a quiet machine.  Impressive, but not quiet!


----------



## Globesmasher (31 Oct 2009)

While the noise level is a definite improvement over the venerable CC130-E/H, I would highly recommend hearing protection for a child ..... furthermore, I would recommend it for adults as well.

The noise in the cargo compartment is a function of the recirculation fans and also the environmental systems.  It is a high pitched hiss.  There's plenty of noise from other aircraft related systems, but the ECS and fans are the primary noise maker in the back.

Noise studies have revealed that the loudest part of the cargo compartment is actually close to where the loadmaster's staion is, towards the front of the cargo compartment, and the quietest is towards the rear of the cargo compartment near the ramp hinge (between the para doors).

Either way, EVERYBODY should wear hearing protection when occupying the cargo compartment for protracted periods of time.


----------

